

Show HN: Math Machine – a game based on the concept of a stack machine - aaronetz
https://play.google.com/store/apps/details?id=com.woodencloset.mathmachine.android

======
sergejsb
FYI - I wasn't able to find your app on my nexus when searching for "math
machine". I found it only when looked for "woodencloset".

As for the app - great idea and nice implementation, but for someone who
understands what to do right from the beginning, "hints"-popups are really
annoying. Maybe add a button "I know what I'm doing" or something like that to
allow to skip them?

~~~
aaronetz
That's a good idea. I'll think where I can add this without having people
press it by mistake and getting lost. About the search, that's an unfortunate
part of the play store discovery problem. They prioritize ratings/downloads
over keywords...

------
ccvannorman
Sweet! Reminds me of [https://medium.com/@mathbreakers/turing-
trains-5e203076b891](https://medium.com/@mathbreakers/turing-
trains-5e203076b891) and
[http://pleasingfungus.com/Manufactoria/](http://pleasingfungus.com/Manufactoria/)
:-]

Are you thinking of making more math-related games?

~~~
aaronetz
Thanks. I'm actually working on a programming game, light-bot style. I don't
have any specific math idea right now, but I'd love to make another one.

------
aaronetz
I worked on this game alone for about a month. As a programmer by trade, the
design, art and sound effects took most of my time :)

\- Programmed in Java, using libgdx as the engine

\- Sound effects made with sfxr

\- Art made with Gimp and Inkscape

